# Do tegus enjoy being pet?



## ccole93 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a three or four month old B&W. When I take him out and feed him, he finds a good place to hide in my clothes. I lightly stroke his head and he closes his eyes, appearing to relax. When I stop he wakes up and looks around and only relaxes again when the petting resumes. Do they like being pet or is just a reaction to something else? It's incredibly cute. Right now he's resting on my shoulder-- he won't sleep in the open.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 21, 2012)

He likes it

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccole93 (Oct 21, 2012)

I figured but I didn't want to assume something like a reptile can come to enjoy human contact. Such a big difference from my snakes.


----------



## napoleone (Oct 21, 2012)

That is the same doubt i had. Coult it possible be (closing eyes) a form of defense ? A form of showing extreme stress ? Many reptiles behave this way when they are under stress. Why tegus should be different ? How can we tell it ?


----------



## james.w (Oct 21, 2012)

It is more than likely a defense mechanism at his age.


----------



## napoleone (Oct 21, 2012)

undefined


----------



## Dubya (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't know if it's defense, but my 4 month old Extreme Giant seems to like having his head and back rubbed. If I am petting his head and then stop, he will move his head under my hand and then push his head up into my fingers like my dog does. He seems to get calm and mellow when I pet him. He also does not like when my son pets him or handles him. He seems to know one person from another. I could be wrong about all this, but this is what I have seen myself. I am no reptile psychologist, though.


----------



## MadameButterfly (Oct 21, 2012)

james.w said:


> It is more than likely a defense mechanism at his age.



^^ is closest to the truth, you have to remember that as babies Tegus are at the bottom of the food chain in their natural habitat just above eggs and baby mice so they are agressive and fast to stay alive because even birds eat them (which is why they hate being picked up from above). As they get older they get bigger and the birds that use to be their predators start to become their prey so they relax because not many birds could pick up a reptile the size of a small dog


----------



## Dana C (Oct 21, 2012)

I think they probably do. I know that Gordo likes to relax when I am stroking him. He becomes totally relaxed and sort of pancakes on my leg, closes his eyes. Captn' Jack is not quite there yet. Both of them will shake their heads when they have had enough. Both however LOVE to have the underneath of their chins rubbed. They both seem to enjoy back rubs as well. They raise up and push against my hand when they are really into it.

Mind you Capt'n Jack is a little over a year old now and Gordo is pushing 4 or a little more.


----------



## james.w (Oct 21, 2012)

I believe older tegus do seek attention and enjoy being pet. In the OP's case with such a young tegu, I tend to believe it is somewhat a defense mechanism.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 21, 2012)

Godzilla is three months old and loves a tail massage and chin, head and back rub

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 21, 2012)

My yearling likes to but my baby will have nothing to do with me right now, it's only been a week


----------



## james.w (Oct 21, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Godzilla is three months old and loves a tail massage and chin, head and back rub
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



What makes you think he "loves" it? Not arguing just wondering your reasoning behind this?


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 21, 2012)

At 5 months Donatello comes under my hand for a rub but not for long. Then he has to explore!


----------



## ccole93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Baby tegus are so cute but so skittish. Understandable because as was mentioned above, they're at the bottom of the food chain. I hide him in my clothes when he's out and he burrows deep down before he finally relaxes. Just think it's cute that they close their eyes when you pet them, even if it's because he thinks I'm a predator. I'm trying to show him I'm the warm, safe mammal with delicious food and new places to explore.


----------



## yulyani (Oct 21, 2012)

i am not sure if lizards enjoy or not being pet and hold. But my 8 years tegu GOGON often approach me by himself and climbing into shoulder...(when he wants to.... not every time) I have a feeling he recognizes between peoples and he feels about affection to human, but definetely he doesn't like to be pet for always/long time perday. If he is walking freely at the home garden and we stroke and pet him soon he is walking faster to the part of heavy plant to be alone....In monitor lizards sometimes I observe they are waiting for me when I am home after working,...MJ my 2,5 years old water monitor sometimes sits at the front area of the terrarium and he is starring me when I come to him,...he likes being touch and I am thinking sometimes he can understant what I am saying to him hahahaha..........My 9 years old dumeril monitor Komo once come to me and hide between my legs when he was afraid of the strangers....but still they are different with dogs,...


----------



## ccole93 (Oct 21, 2012)

They're kind of independent like cats, which I like. My kitties would come to my for affection when they wanted it but they were quick to turn me away if they weren't in the mood.


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Dubya,

I have an Extreme and I got mine the same day you did from Bobby. You have any pics of your guy? My Biggin has gotten huge and still growing fast, he sheed again lastnight. NO sign of slowing down so far, how about yours?


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: RE: Do tegus enjoy being pet?*



james.w said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla is three months old and loves a tail massage and chin, head and back rub
> ...



Because he comes to my hand moves his head under it and rubs his body under it if he doesn't want to.be pet he will move away if he wants to he will stay

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 22, 2012)

[attachment=5574]
How about a Colombian at a year old? Seems to enjoy it  
Would have thought he'd be way past juvi defence mechanism by now


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Niles walks over to my hand, nudges my palm with his nose, kind of like my dog does, then I scratch his head, ears, sometimes back and tail...and he closes his eyes and smiles at me.yes he smiles and I'm sticking to that story  haha.but seriously...he is def unlike my snakes, who also seem to 'enjoy ' the petting at times. He I believe interacts with me and seeks my attention.sometimes jumps at cage top to come out and I'm thinking food time then he'll climb right out of the feeding tub and climb onto my arm. I believe he truly enjoys just being held.and sometimes wants to 'explore '...the kitchen table and coffee table and my bed are all fun places for him 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jva0NDlT_wk&noredirect=1
Sums up my beliefs on this subject.


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 22, 2012)

That's an awesome video !


----------



## Dubya (Oct 22, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> Hey Dubya,
> 
> I have an Extreme and I got mine the same day you did from Bobby. You have any pics of your guy? My Biggin has gotten huge and still growing fast, he sheed again lastnight. NO sign of slowing down so far, how about yours?



He is about 2.5 ft long now and also is still going strong and eating like a horse. Shedding a lot too. I have pics on my phone and will post them as soon as I put them into the computer. Yours is from the 6/13 hatching? Gwangi is.


----------



## ccole93 (Oct 23, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jva0NDlT_wk&noredirect=1
> Sums up my beliefs on this subject.



Very true. Watching that is what made me finally decide to get a tegu.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 23, 2012)

*Gwangi picture for tommylee22*

[attachment=5576]


tommylee22 said:


> Hey Dubya,
> 
> I have an Extreme and I got mine the same day you did from Bobby. You have any pics of your guy? My Biggin has gotten huge and still growing fast, he sheed again lastnight. NO sign of slowing down so far, how about yours?



Tommylee22, Here is a pic of Gwangi, my extreme giant born 6/13, received 7/10, I think it was. I ordered a male, but I can't tell for sure yet without probing if it is for sure. I would rather not have him probed, as I also would rather not be probed. He seems to be doing well on a diet of beer, jalapeno poppers, and buffalo wings. Wait a minute. That is my diet. He has been eating ground chicken breast mixed with hearts, livers, and gizzards, with a little beef heart, beef liver, eggs, scallops, calcium, and vitamins mixed in. I give him other things to supplement.


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 24, 2012)

*RE: Gwangi picture for tommylee22*



Dubya said:


> tommylee22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dubya,
> ...



I'll get you a picture tonight.
Nice looking Tegu..


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: RE: Gwangi picture for tommylee22*



Dubya said:


> tommylee22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dubya,
> ...



He is huge and beautiful 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Oct 24, 2012)

Why, thanks, Chitodadon, but the tegu is pretty damn good looking too.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank u my tegu is my pride

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 24, 2012)

Ahhhhh, you don't look like the avatar. Mind blown


----------



## Dubya (Oct 24, 2012)

Who? Me?


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 24, 2012)

Yep! But I guess I don't look like mine either, lol.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 24, 2012)

That pic is Lemmy from Motorhead! Lemmy is the grandfather of thrash metal.


----------



## Steven. (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey Laura i think you should post some pics of your avatar.. Everytime i look at it i wanna drive to your house and buy him.. Its the white head.. Its not cream or yellowish like extremes or b&w.. Its white lol..

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: RE: Do tegus enjoy being pet?*



Dubya said:


> That pic is Lemmy from Motorhead! Lemmy is the grandfather of thrash metal.



"C'mon baby...eat the rich.put the bite on the son of a *@$%#"... haha 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd say my Colombian enjoys human contact somewhat, 
[attachment=5595]
[attachment=5596]


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Oct 26, 2012)

Any of the tegus I've come in contact with either tolerate it or don't seem to like it at all.


----------



## Teg (Nov 21, 2012)

Teg was being a right git today !!! Flew out of my hand three times ! He looked at me as if i was a monster, hiding and being awkward etc. Yet a couple of days ago he sat with/on me for over 1 hour.. Great ! He gets up at 11 am and i get him out at around 1pm, still think he's sleepy ! So gonna leave him till around 6 pm, he looks a bit livelier then, see how it goes !! :-/


----------



## Dana C (Nov 21, 2012)

As I have said before, they tolerate handling but I don't think that they enjoy it. If a tegu comes to you and crawls into your lap, it is showing trust, recognized security and warmth. I think as they get older as James said, they come to enjoy it more and more. I don't know how old or large your tegu is, but when you have a male adult who doesn't want to be carried around and you try, you are really in for a interesting session.


----------



## Teg (Nov 21, 2012)

Around 4 months, 16 inches ! And if i have a Adult Male which doesn't want to be carried ! Then he will not be carried !! lol. Fun and Games ey !?


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 25, 2012)

[attachment=5828]
Seems content


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 26, 2012)

My baby pushes away if I try to pet his head...I want to believe that they enjoy it once they trust you. Most likely when they are adults but you never know!! There really is no way to prove it I don't think...


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Niles kind of lets me know what he wants I think...he walks away when he's all set with the petting.he climbs up on my chest and lays on me for a nap and snuggle...he also occasionally nudges my hand if I stop petting his head and neck then when I continue he closes his eyes and snuggles back down....:heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 26, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> Niles kind of lets me know what he wants I think...he walks away when he's all set with the petting.he climbs up on my chest and lays on me for a nap and snuggle...he also occasionally nudges my hand if I stop petting his head and neck then when I continue he closes his eyes and snuggles back down....:heart:
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



aaaawwwwwwww <3


----------



## nepoez (Feb 27, 2013)

The only massage my columbian tegu enjoys is when a cricket uses his guts to massage the inside of his mouth.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ha! I'm sorry. Hopefully he will come around


----------



## aambumann (Mar 10, 2013)

ccole93 said:


> I have a three or four month old B&W. When I take him out and feed him, he finds a good place to hide in my clothes. I lightly stroke his head and he closes his eyes, appearing to relax. When I stop he wakes up and looks around and only relaxes again when the petting resumes. Do they like being pet or is just a reaction to something else? It's incredibly cute. Right now he's resting on my shoulder-- he won't sleep in the open.



Take a look at the video on this page.
http://www.siscoreptiles.com/tegu-attention.php


----------



## Brettm (Nov 9, 2013)

DavidRosi said:


> [attachment=5574]
> How about a Colombian at a year old? Seems to enjoy it
> Would have thought he'd be way past juvi defence mechanism by now


Mine does the same thing and seems to love having her head scratched and being petted


----------

